# Help! Puppy ate fertilizer!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So my dad threw a bunch of fertilizer on the lawn without me knowing about it and when I let Rango out, i saw him eating something. Went out to check and he's eating the fertilizer pellets! He ate at least 8 of them that I saw and when I checked the bag, it said to not induce vomiting but to rinse mouth and throat with copious amounts of water. I threw some cookies in the water bowl and Rango is currently eating away. I don't think it said anything about contacting poison control centre so I'm HOPING it's not too serious...should I call the e-vet? Bread and milk?

I'm going to go back out and check the bag again.

All it says is to seek medical attention if signs of toxicity occur or persist...what do I do??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would definitely call poison control. The number is on here somewhere. Know what the ingredients are (from the bag) when you call.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the poison control in the US. Can't see one in Canada when I google.

ASPCA | Animal Poison Control Center


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Call the vet if you can't find poison control or if they don't know.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh no!!! Yes at least call the ER vet. Good thought for Rango. Update when you can.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poison control for sure. Have the label in your hand. Fingers crossed that there is nothing bad in there. Most fertilizers are made to make food for us so there shouldn't be anything too bad in there but the concentrations may be high for puppy consumption.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How is Ranger today????? Hoping he is ok.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

vrmueller said:


> How is Ranger today????? Hoping he is ok.


So sorry, I meant Rango.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Hopefully, you have called poison control. The extra nitrogen in fertilizer can be rough on the kidneys and if there is a lot of potassium it can upset the rhythm of the heart. 

Usually bone meal and blood meal are what dogs are attracted to, but you never know.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Update:

I was on hold with the emergency vet last night and by pure fluke, my large animal vet friend called me so I asked him. He said little Rango should be fine, side effects are diarrhea and vomiting but to take him into the vet ASAP if he's lethargic or throwing up too much. Said to make him drink as much water as possible so I spent the night throwing dog cookies into the water bowl, then going outside every 20 minutes (with rango on leash) so he could pee. I had a restless night but he is A-OK. No vomiting, no diarrhea, no lethargy and his poops were normal this morning. Vet friend said it probably helped that I had JUST fed him his supper before he went outside. (Oh, and the stuff was corn meal based and fairly chemical-free so thank god!)

On the downside, my dad and I are furious with each other. This is the third in a series of events in the last 3 days that has made me worry about the health and safety of the dogs. My dad is impossible to talk to as he doesn't listen, gets mad, then deflects. I tried to stay as calm as possible and tell him WHY I was worried and if he coud please be more careful in future. Case in point, I had no idea he was putting fertilizer on the lawn and when I asked him if it was pet-friendly (since we'd talked about this last week), he replied, "it should be." _SHOULD _be means nothing. Add this to him putting ant poison out 2 days okay, and the day before that accidentally letting Ranger out the front door only 2 hours after I told him he needs to be more careful because Ranger had spotted a squirrel...it's awful. Anyway, Ranger doesn't seem to be interested in the fertilizer pellets and Rango's going out only on leash which means he'll pee, but won't poop so poor guy had an accident in the house last night which wasn't his fault at all. I'm stressed, my dad is so mad at me he's not talking to me, and this is just another item on an already big list of things that have gone wrong in the last few weeks.

But whatever - at least little Rango is okay!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay Rango!!!!!! I'm so glad he's ok.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm glad the little guy is OK.... 

We use regular fertilizer on our lawn, but stagger the front and back lawns by a few days to ensure that the dogs do not walk on the stuff before it soaks into the soil. But even when mistakes happen and the dogs gallop out onto the treated grass, I can't say they've taken any interest in the pellets. I would have been freaking out too.


----------

